# A importância de olhar para o agora



## Ricardo Tavares

Como vocês, nativos do idioma espanhol, diriam esta frase?

"La importancia de mirar hacia el ahora"?

Grato.


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

Soa-me um pouco estranho. Acho que seria melhor:

_La importancia de mirar hacia el presente_.
_La importancia de mirar a lo de ahora / ahorita_.


----------



## Tomby

Gramaticalmente está certa, mas penso que a frase é bastante esquisita. Eu concordo com o Serinus, embora só na primeira frase:


SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> _La importancia de mirar hacia el presente_.


Cumprimentos!


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Gracias amigos,

Pero creo que no he me explicado bien.

En portugués el sentido es un poco filosófico, es decir, no se trata de mirar para el momento presente, como fecha histórica, pero mirar para el "ahora eterno".

Hay alguna expresión similar en español ?

Saludos.


----------



## Naticruz

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Gracias amigos,
> 
> Pero creo que no he me explicado bien.
> 
> En portugués el sentido es un poco filosófico, es decir, no se trata de mirar para el momento presente, como fecha histórica, pero mirar para el "ahora eterno".
> 
> Hay alguna expresión similar en español ?
> 
> Saludos.


 
Não entendo muito bem o que pretendes. Será que «hacia la eternidad» é o que procuras?

Cumprimentos da
Naticrz


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

No, Naticruz, no es eso.

Es mirar para el "ahora". Quisiera saber si esta expresión hace sentido en español. En portugués, si hace sentido. Es decir, lo único que importa es mirar para el "ahora", puesto que en realidad lo único que tenemos como real es el "ahora". Mañana será otro día, pero con otro "ahora", aunque diferente del de ayer. Y así sucesivamente. Es como los niños viven y también los animales, ya que no se preocupan con el pasado ni con el futuro. Viven el momento presente. Viven el "ahora". Pero traducir para "La importancia de mirar hacia el momento presente" o solamente "presente" pierde un poco del contexto pues puede parecer algo relacionado a fecha histórica y no al estado de espiritu.

Entonces, la expresión "mirar el ahora" no es usual en español, verdad?


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

_Es importante mirar hacia/a lo que viene de ahora en adelante_. ?
_Es importante mirar hacia/a las cosas que vienen de ahora en adelante_. ?

_La importancia de mirar hacia lo que viene_.

é o único que tenho em mente.
Não sei se vocês têm a expressão "de agora em diante" em português, talvez você se refere a isso.



> los animales, ya que no se preocupan con el pasado ni con el futuro. Viven el momento presente.


_Vivir el momento_.
_La importancia de vivir el momento_. 

_Hacia el ahora_ nunca lo he oído.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> _Es importante mirar hacia/a lo que viene de ahora en adelante_. ?
> _Es importante mirar hacia/a las cosas que vienen de ahora en adelante_. ?
> 
> _La importancia de mirar hacia lo que viene_.
> 
> é o único que tenho em mente.
> Não sei se vocês têm a expressão "de agora em diante" em português, talvez você se refere a isso.



Gracias por el intento Serinus.

Lamentablemente tampoco es eso. Sí tenemos la expresión "de agora em diante". Lo que busco saber es si es usual la expresión: *mirar el ahora* en español. És?


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Que les parece: vivir el "ahora" ? en vez de mirar el "ahora" ? suena mejor para ustedes ?


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> _Vivir el momento_.
> _La importancia de vivir el momento_.


 

Essa é a que você procura.


----------



## Tomby

Sim que existe "_vivir al día_", mas esta expressão não é nada filosófica e penso que não está relacionada com a ideia que o Ricardo quer expressar.
TT.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Otro intento:
"vivir el hoy".

¿Qué tal es ?


----------



## César Lasso

Hola!

Yo, desde luego, pienso en la expresión "vivir el presente". No me vendría a la cabeza, espontáneamente, "vivir el ahora". En todo caso, VIVIR EL MOMENTO.

Y hay personas que viven "en el pasado" (es curioso: vivir el presente, sin preposición; vivir EN el pasado, con preposición).

Vivir al día es lo que hacemos muchos, porque con los honorarios tan ajustaditos que cobramos, no da para grandes alegrías. 

Saludos a todos!


----------

